# Ping



## gnohilly (May 3, 2022)

I have a set of Ping G5-black dot with regular carbon fibre shafts. I noticed the weight missing from the back of all but three of the iron heads. Ping says they don't make these clubs any more so can't help me, despite giving a 'life guarantee'. I see others have had the same problem with other Ping types. - Even to obtain replacement weights would be a help. Has anyone any suggestions/


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2022)

Are you hitting them well?
Does the loss of the weights make a difference?


----------



## gnohilly (May 3, 2022)

As well as ever I suppose but I am confused with the distances. I think my only option is to remove all the weights - but that's a pity as I am already losing distance with age!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2022)

Golfbidder have a set https://www.golfbidder.co.uk/product/1212949/Ping_G5.html so you could get those and simply get the heads swapped over if you lose any more weights. Expensive perhaps but a guaranteed supply.


----------



## Crow (May 3, 2022)

Are they actually weights for performance sake or are they just plastic decorations?


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 3, 2022)

Crow said:



			Are they actually weights for performance sake or are they just plastic decorations?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of these “ weights” are dampers for acoustics or vibrations.
Not sure if these are or not.
But if it affects your distances then it needs sorting.
Poor from Ping if they offer a life time warranty they should honour it.


----------



## Neilds (May 4, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			A lot of these “ weights” are dampers for acoustics or vibrations.
Not sure if these are or not.
But if it affects your distances then it needs sorting.
Poor from Ping if they offer a life time warranty they should honour it.
		
Click to expand...

But what does lifetime actually mean? Most companies that offer these guarantees have a load of waffle about how long a lifetime is


----------



## clubchamp98 (May 4, 2022)

Neilds said:



			But what does lifetime actually mean? Most companies that offer these guarantees have a load of waffle about how long a lifetime is
		
Click to expand...

I would say they should not use words like “lifetime”
That does mean different things to different people.
But to me means as long as the original buyer has them.
If you sell them on second hand there might be an argument.


----------

